# Homeland - TV Series **Spoiler Alert**



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

In my opinion its the best TV series in a very long time and I recommend you check out the first season on DVD so you can be ready for the new season Sep 30th.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I wondered about this TV series, but never got a chance to check it out. Maybe when I start my Netflix subscription back up I will give it a try.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I honestly could not wait for Sunday nights, its one of those shows that just keeps you guessing ..I would stop watching Sunday night football


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me to finish watching them! I watched the first 4 episodes and loved them. I have the rest waiting on the dvr to watch. :T

Is the second season coming out soon?


----------



## ssgp2 (Jul 11, 2012)

What is really impressive about this show, is that it appeals to a very wide spectrum of taste.
From suspense thriller to deep personal dynamics.

I don't recall a show with a similar range of drama.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

The last 2 episodes are crazy and yes the new season starts Sept 30..I've been told that the first 2 episodes of the new season are amazing


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

ssgp2 said:


> What is really impressive about this show, is that it appeals to a very wide spectrum of taste.
> From suspense thriller to deep personal dynamics.
> 
> I don't recall a show with a similar range of drama.


I agree with you 100% they are filming it here in Charlotte and that's really the only reason I was interested


----------



## ssgp2 (Jul 11, 2012)

Can't wait for sunday!!!!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

ssgp2 said:


> Can't wait for sunday!!!!


I'm right there with you I seen there trucks today they are doing some filming here n Charlotte


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

If your not watching homeland you are missing a GREAT show


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

JQueen said:


> If your not watching homeland you are missing a GREAT show


:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I will have to rent the first season and watch it first. Then since I have missed the first few episodes, I will wait and rent it next season when it comes out.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Sunday nights have become ridiculous with good TV.

HBO
Boardwalk Empire 8 Central
Treme 9 Central

Showtime
Dexter 8 Central
Homeland 9 Central

BBC America
Copper 9 Central

Even my brainless guilty pleasure of The Amazing Race complicates the evening.

Luckily, I have DVR and On Demand. So I watch what I can't on Sunday throughout the week.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well... therein lies the issue of why I can't seem to find Homeland on my guide schedule. We don't get Showtime, HBO, etc.


----------



## ssgp2 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> Well... therein lies the issue of why I can't seem to find Homeland on my guide schedule. We don't get Showtime, HBO, etc.



I think it's available on ITune for USA resident.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

iTune? So I would have to view it on my iPhone? 

I probably need to investigate that, but I would want to see it in my home theater room I think. Seems like a show that would be good in the HT.


----------



## dmiller (Aug 7, 2012)

I was able to download season 1 from Amazon. Free if you are a Prime member


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I saw it on Amazon as well... and can download it to my Panasonic HDTV, but that ain't in my HT room, that is in my great room.

I am also Prime, but it ain't free for me, not the episodes anyway. The first few extras are free, but not the actual show itself.


----------



## dmiller (Aug 7, 2012)

Oops sorry. Senior moment. I got them on HBO VOD.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

If you have Netflix you should be able to get it on there :T


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree definitely one of my top 5 to watch, Netflix also has a pretty good trial period if you decide not to continue with the subscription.


----------



## leona.mccauley (Oct 17, 2012)

The new season is equally rocking as the previous one was. Wonderful!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I love this show as well. IMO, Cable TV like HBO, Showetime have some of the best shows ever.


Dexter, Boardwalk Empire, Game of Thrones... All just AWESOME.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

You left out True Blood from your list. Also outstanding entertainment and keeps producing mainstream actors and actresses.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I got caught up on the first season and up through all but the last to episodes of this season. 

This is a show that I would rate about a 7 out of 10. Some of the acting is really suspect at best, but still it has been a pretty good show. The last episode I watched was probably the most boring of them all. Hopefully the last two that have aired will pick it back up.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am still watching the first season - cannot really get motivated to finish it. It is OK, but the story could easily be told without the language and nudity.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Amen to that. It seems most of these premium channel shows have it. Of course prime time TV is not much better nowadays.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm not huge fan of the language or the nudity personally I have to watch it late at night and or early morning so the little ears don't hear or see anything, However I do enjoy the story even though this season has been slower


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It seems like it was pretty good up until Brody got made, then it's almost as if the producers are not real sure about which way they want to go with the show. I am losing interest fast.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

It will be interesting to see which way they go with the storyline,the same happened with the other show i like (Dexter) which also got made.Language in this show also a bit of a turn off,his sister in the show cant say 5 words without droppin the Fbomb


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> Amen to that. It seems most of these premium channel shows have it. Of course prime time TV is not much better nowadays.


Every time there is a free preview of the premium channels I search the guide to see if anything is there that would make it worth picking up. Seems that there is very little that is not R or MA these days, so I pass. I rarely buy a R blu ray. I am not a prude, I just can do without that stuff. 

And I agree with your assessment of prime time. So much of Hollywood's agenda is being pushed down peoples' throat. Funny, tho. My wife and I have been watching the old original Dallas series on DVDs from Netflix. I had forgotten how that show was pretty liberal for its time.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> The last episode I watched was probably the most boring of them all.


Some of them, like most series, tend to lag a bit.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Season 3 started last night.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I cant wait to start watching


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Every year I say to myself "I'll get to Homeland when I can." And every year I have to watch each episode as it comes out. We're halfway through the season and this is one of the few shows that I always have to watch when it comes out. It's that good! :T


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Lost interest towards the end of the second season.. Didn't even finish it actually. The show started flip flopping and each direction it took for me seemed to be ridiculous. Hopefully they revive the show for me with the third season.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

jamesfrazier said:


> Lost interest towards the end of the second season.. Didn't even finish it actually. The show started flip flopping and each direction it took for me seemed to be ridiculous. Hopefully they revive the show for me with the third season.


I suggest you watch the final episode of season 2 it's unreal


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

JQueen said:


> I suggest you watch the final episode of season 2 it's unreal


I'll take you up on that, may watch it tonight.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

jamesfrazier said:


> I'll take you up on that, may watch it tonight.


It's a game changer


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

yes this season is really awesome... I am a couple episodes behind.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm thinking Saul will become the CIA's director as opposed to being the 'acting' director after this last week's episode.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

What he did to the senator was hilarious. "How do I use this phone?" "I don't know, you'll figure it out." *click* LOL


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah it was! And he deserved it! 

Can't wait to watch tonight's episode. It may have to wait until tomorrow though.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Another great episode last night, only 4 more left for the season!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I highly doubt the CIA director's house could be so easily compromised. That part was a bit of a stretch. Outside of that it was a great episode.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

mechman said:


> I highly doubt the CIA director's house could be so easily compromised. That part was a bit of a stretch. Outside of that it was a great episode.


Agreed. Some things seem to be written in for convenience over plausibility but that could be said for most TV Shows and Movies.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thought for sure that Brody was jumping ship last night. Last episode must be reserved for the escape.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

At first I thought they dropped the ball with this season, that is up until the reveal about Carrie and Saul... they really upped the game on this series. Very happy with it so far. The last episode was intense, I can't wait for the season finale now. It's been renewed for a 4th season. Where do they go from there though?


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

Well that was bitter sweet to say the least. I think they should just end the series there instead of over staying it's welcome like Showtime did with Dexter.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think they can squeeze another season or two out. It was about time they got rid of Brody though.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes there wasn't much they could do with the Brody story line and he went out like a champ. I also hope they don't give Homeland the Dexter treatment and so far I'm optimistic, we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Glad to see Brody go. Time for a new story line.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

They should of just ended the Series there


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not sure if its already determined how many seasons this will last, but the best shows all know when a great story needs to come to an end without dragging it out. Breaking Bad is great example. Homeland has been great, but hopefully it doesn't string out the episodes just to prolong the series.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

HoosierMizuno said:


> I'm not sure if its already determined how many seasons this will last, but the best shows all know when a great story needs to come to an end without dragging it out. Breaking Bad is great example. Homeland has been great, but hopefully it doesn't string out the episodes just to prolong the series.


I heard this next season will be the last, also which I'm really disappointed is the newsroom will be ending after next season to


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, the sooner the shows I watch on premium cable end, the sooner I can cut them from my bill.  There is an upside to everything.


----------

